# patterns



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Hopefully these are the patterns for the lace carnations i do hope you can all print them off and enjoy knitting them I got my lace from the internet be careful look around as i paid twice as much for one lot and it was exactly the same as the cheaper one. 
have fun. love Shirley.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Have you a picture of what these look like thank you for the pattern


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Picture please! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

vera M said:


> Hi Have you a picture of what these look like thank you for the pattern


It's under "Pictures" today - beautiful


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

I copied and pasted it to a Microsoft Word document and was able to print it. Thank you.

Triana

Picture was posted a few days ago.


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

I only got a picture of the carnations at the moment the tree is away with all my Christmas decorations will have ti knit another one.Shirley


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

hi when you get to the knitting lace bit do you go through every hole and use the wool as well ?


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Not got one of the tree yet mine are away till Xmas will have to knit one to put on here it is lovely and you can even knit some beads into it so it looks decorated.
Shirley


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> I copied and pasted it to a Microsoft Word document and was able to print it. Thank you.
> 
> Triana
> 
> Picture was posted a few days ago.


Must be a time zone thing - it's only arrived over here today! (It's 05 June, 15:43 at the moment)


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

skitty's_mum said:


> Must be a time zone thing - it's only arrived over here today! (It's 05 June, 15:43 at the moment)


I didn't mean that to sound snitty. I'm sorry if I offended you. I never thought the internet wouldn't be instantly available in all time zones. I just wanted you to know you could find it here.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.. :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the pattern,i would love to see a picture of your work.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

so pretty! ty


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You are so generous to share the pattern!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you do a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

These are lovely - thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Is this ok Shirley.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the instructions.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> I didn't mean that to sound snitty. I'm sorry if I offended you. I never thought the internet wouldn't be instantly available in all time zones. I just wanted you to know you could find it here.


Not offended at all. Just thought I'd mention it as I've noticed before that things seem to arrive on different days & can cause confusion (to me anyway!) Hope I didn't sound "snitty" either (that's a new word to me)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------

